# should I get a computer science degree or should I learn from online courses?



## koalendo (Nov 27, 2021)

should I spend 3-4 years studying my ass off, doing assignments, doing exams to get a computer science degree from the best college in my country
or
should I in one year finish enough online courses and do a personal project and that will be enough to land me my first job that will most likely be nowhere as good as the first job with a cs degree, but from there I will learn more and work on my resume to get a better job


----------



## Deleted member 14203 (Nov 27, 2021)

I would imagine the biggest problems with online classes is staying on track and motivated. Your also kind of on your own when it comes to job placement but I'm not sure about that. Like what % of people actually stick with these online classes and stay motivated and consistent to do it for a year?


Up to you lol but if you young I don't see any reason why not just go to college. CS is a marketable degree, so unless your going to a shit tier school you probably don't have to worry too much about wasting 4 years and then not getting a job lol. If you are good you can get internships while you are in school anyway, so your resume/work experience might be decent by the time you graduate after 4 years anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Nov 27, 2021)

learn hacking like adrian lamo


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Nov 27, 2021)

if you want to become pro, start with using only keyboard
get rid of mouse https://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000791.htm
@BearBoy


----------



## Pretty (Nov 27, 2021)

I’m currently doing courses college degree is useless do a business related degree instead


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Nov 27, 2021)

people dont go to college/uni to learn, its for the degree + u get to build a network

the whole "i can learn online, i dont need to go to college/uni" thing is a cope. finding a well paying job is already hard enough as it is, its not gonna be any easier when u have nothing to show ur qualifications

lets say u apply for a tech job. 9/10 times the employer chooses the harvard graduate who majored in lesbian dance theory over someone whos actually qualified yet has no degree. your actual experience means little to nothing to them, its all about how big of a name your college/university has.


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Nov 27, 2021)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> people dont go to college/uni to learn, its for the degree + u get to build a network
> 
> the whole "i can learn online, i dont need to go to college/uni" thing is a cope. finding a well paying job is already hard enough as it is, its not gonna be any easier when u have nothing to show ur qualifications
> 
> lets say u apply for a tech job. 9/10 times the employer chooses the harvard graduate who majored in lesbian dance theory over someone whos actually qualified yet has no degree. your actual experience means little to nothing to them, its all about how big of a name your college/university has.


once again u post cope. learning new skills online is one of the best things you can do. this is completely new territory that was not available for the entirety of human existence. People built libraries with 0.001% of knowledge that we have available within seconds.

I have been learning new skills with Udemy, and GB every week. I passed my Calculus class in uni with 99% thanks to online classes, which were easy af to understand compared to my professor. I learnt basics of social media marketing which helped me increase the money I earn at home. I learnt basics of neuroplasticity which help me stay focused and motivated. 

Finding a job is not hard. If anything, just put a fake degree from another country which nobody can confirm, nor deny. It will check the box for education. The most important part of job seeking is experience you have, and the interview itself. Also, job should never be your end goal anyways


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Nov 27, 2021)

Rush said:


> once again u post cope. learning new skills online is one of the best things you can do. this is completely new territory that was not available for the entirety of human existence. People built libraries with 0.001% of knowledge that we have available within seconds.
> 
> I have been learning new skills with Udemy, and GB every week. I passed my Calculus class in uni with 99% thanks to online classes, which were easy af to understand compared to my professor. I learnt basics of social media marketing which helped me increase the money I earn at home. I learnt basics of neuroplasticity which help me stay focused and motivated.
> 
> Finding a job is not hard. If anything, just put a fake degree from another country which nobody can confirm, nor deny. It will check the box for education. The most important part of job seeking is experience you have, and the interview itself. Also, job should never be your end goal anyways


gj missing the entire point

must suck being that retarded


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Nov 27, 2021)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> gj missing the entire point
> 
> must suck being that retarded


You are missing the point my dude. "Degree" is worthless without knowledge to back it up, and the knowledge you get in university or college is subpar to what you can teach yourself. Jobs don't care about what degree you have as long as you have experience or proof of knowledge to back it up.


----------



## BUY$DRUGS (Nov 27, 2021)

sell drugs


----------



## BUY$DRUGS (Nov 27, 2021)

open a darknet market don't be a computer slave cuck your whole life.... just open a market... get rich ...exit scam ...and move up north to Canada where no one will find you and your millions.


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Nov 27, 2021)

BUY$DRUGS said:


> open a darknet market don't be a computer slave cuck your whole life.... just open a market... get rich ...exit scam ...and move up north to Canada where no one will find you and your millions.


It's not that easy to make good profit selling drugs. By the time you can even come close to making millions, your package will already be traced back to you.


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Nov 27, 2021)

BUY$DRUGS said:


> open a darknet market don't be a computer slave cuck your whole life.... just open a market... get rich ...exit scam ...and move up north to Canada where no one will find you and your millions.


The only good type of drug selling market is a local one, where you will hire people through telegram group chat to pick up drug, and hide it in location. Then, they will contact the person for you, and send the location and where it's hidden. No way to trace it back if you do it smartly, through a good crypto (like monero), and through a good wallet. But it will take years to set this up. Might as well study to become a psychiatrist and be a legal drug dealer


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Nov 27, 2021)

Rush said:


> You are missing the point my dude. "Degree" is worthless without knowledge to back it up, and the knowledge you get in university or college is subpar to what you can teach yourself. Jobs don't care about what degree you have as long as you have experience or proof of knowledge to back it up.


youre rambling again

whether its online learning or reading a book, literally everyone learns from being self taught and at their own pace. it doesnt matter if youre in college or not. we live in the 21st century, everyone has access to countless learning resources including online courses. thats how 90% of people pick up a skill or study for classes. no one said learning shit online is useless.

point is degrees arent worthless, knowledge isnt worthless either; you need both. you need a degree to open doors (which is the hardest part), and you need knowledge to keep those doors open. without a degree, you cant use your knowledge in the first place. your retarded plan about forging a degree doesnt work either btw.

basically, knowledge without a degree is useless, and vice versa. delusional people like you tend to think all you need is knowledge, though.

my post highlights the importance of a degree. your response is to go on some autistic tangent praising online learning like a weirdo, as if its hard to do

not to mention if you arent going to college youre also missing out on networking and hands on experience, both of which are far more important than knowledge. when you compare the importance of your degree, your network, your experience, and your knowledge, knowledge always comes last. it will always come last because literally anyone is capable of self-education, whereas everything else is invaluable


----------



## one job away (Nov 27, 2021)

koalendo said:


> should I spend 3-4 years studying my ass off, doing assignments, doing exams to get a computer science degree from the best college in my country
> or
> should I in one year finish enough online courses and do a personal project and that will be enough to land me my first job that will most likely be nowhere as good as the first job with a cs degree, but from there I will learn more and work on my resume to get a better job


No one employs programmers with online courses or 3 week boot camps for a reason.


it’s a whole different league if you go get a degree. I know degrees are pretty much worthless for most fields and studying them is just for the certificate but cs is not one of those ez shit fields where you learn nothing of value.

You can legit work as a programmer for 30+ years and everyday you will learn smth new that makes you go wow. I finally understand it. And that’s just for the programming part. Being a good cs guy requires a much deeper understanding of data, how pcs work, logic and so on. All stuff no online course teaches you.

Many concepts are also not taught by those courses unless you specificly search for them. So if no one Tells you to gl getting on a decent level. Many of which are standards or best practices adopted by the field you are working in. 

by self teaching there are too many things you don’t even consider looking up but are very very important.

You learn at a much faster and more importantly much higher quality if someone with experience guides you. I been going down the degree route and have probably been doing cs for about 8 hours a day for 4 years now and I’m still a newbie and only know a tiny tiny fraction of what is actually needed to develops a complete software. If I self taught myself god knows how bad I would be. And I’m considered a very fast learner


----------



## LooksOverAll (Nov 27, 2021)

one job away said:


> No one employs programmers with online courses or 3 week boot camps for a reason.
> 
> 
> it’s a whole different league if you go get a degree. I know degrees are pretty much worthless for most fields and studying them is just for the certificate but cs is not one of those ez shit fields where you learn nothing of value.
> ...


There's no point in even replying to shit like this. I've had at least 20+ normies in the past few years ask me how they can learn programming as if it's some get rich quick scheme that they can learn it in 2 weeks and make tons of money in their spare time. They'll usually stumble upon some shitty website and talk about learning it from there and then you'll never hear about it again from them after a few days/hours. If they truly want to learn, they're not going to go around asking people.


----------



## one job away (Nov 27, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> There's no point in even replying to shit like this. I've had at least 20+ normies in the past few years ask me how they can learn programming as if it's some get rich quick scheme that they can learn it in 2 weeks and make tons of money in their spare time. They'll usually stumble upon some shitty website and talk about learning it from there and then you'll never hear about it again from them after a few days/hours. If they truly want to learn, they're not going to go around asking people.


Yeah but he is asking wether to go to colleague or not. The short answer is defenitly college


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Nov 27, 2021)

Always do practical stuff. Online courses are more focused on irl application and thus superior. 

University is very theoretical and you're surrounded with 90% male Soycucks and unless you're at a top 20 worldwide elite uni networking benefits are also negligible


----------



## one job away (Nov 27, 2021)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Always do practical stuff. Online courses are more focused on irl application and thus superior.
> 
> University is very theoretical and you're surrounded with 90% male Soycucks and unless you're at a top 20 worldwide elite uni networking benefits are also negligible


I have yet to see a single online course that explains design patterns or dependency injection or annotations or build processes or package managing or any other topic which isn’t the code itself when dealing with web dev things. Why would they ? It takes a lot fckin time explaining those ideas from the ground up so you actually know what’s going on while not actually teaching you how to code.
Online course coders are utter torture for everyone who has to read or even fix their code. It’s easier to just throw it away. Unreadable. Not understandable and not fixable. Inefficient ontop and you have a developer that just pisses everyone off.

Some guys who develop since their 12 years old and truly have passion for programming will shit on every programmer who has a cs degree but are self taught. But those are the exception


----------



## .👽. (Nov 27, 2021)

Rush said:


> You are missing the point my dude. "Degree" is worthless without knowledge to back it up, and the knowledge you get in university or college is subpar to what you can teach yourself. Jobs don't care about what degree you have as long as you have experience or proof of knowledge to back it up.


yep. our product owner (IT field) has a degree in history jfl. he got certificates and thats it. but still i would get a degree cuz without it you will need to search a long time until u find a job


----------



## BUY$DRUGS (Nov 27, 2021)

Rush said:


> The only good type of drug selling market is a local one, where you will hire people through telegram group chat to pick up drug, and hide it in location. Then, they will contact the person for you, and send the location and where it's hidden. No way to trace it back if you do it smartly, through a good crypto (like monero), and through a good wallet. But it will take years to set this up. Might as well study to become a psychiatrist and be a legal drug dealer





Rush said:


> It's not that easy to make good profit selling drugs. By the time you can even come close to making millions, your package will already be traced back to you.


bro i dont think you read what i said or your autistic. Im not telling bozo to sell drugs. Im telling him to open a market for vendors to sell there drugs through like Dream or White House Market. And telegram drug dealers are clowns using a market to sell is better then fucking telegram. Good markets use PGP and XMR and everything is encrypted to hell and back but anyway thats not what I suggested anyway being a dealer is low level when you can run the whole market. the white house market folks just closed down honestly and made millions. Empire market guys exit scammed and closed dishonestly and made millions. It doesnt matter how you do it as long as you pull out once you have enough.


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Nov 27, 2021)

in 2021 you need to do college WHILE learning on your own to succeed
the money you make in internships will mog the shit jobs you get with 1 year bootcamps
if you want to save money so bad do an online program in 2 years


----------



## sytyl (Nov 27, 2021)

just go to uni and do internships/coops, it's that simple

unless you're a tranny that's been programming since you were a kid (in which case jfl at you), self teaching in favor of not getting a degree is shooting yourself in the foot for many reasons (like discipline, your resume getting trashed by HR instantly, not getting to know your future colleagues, not getting a chance to explore different fields of software (development, devops etc. by way of coops) etc.)

uni will give you a solid enough of a foundation that employers will know you're capable of learning on the job (which is what 99% of software is)


----------



## Deleted member 14303 (Nov 27, 2021)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> people dont go to college/uni to learn, its for the degree + u get to build a network
> 
> the whole "i can learn online, i dont need to go to college/uni" thing is a cope. finding a well paying job is already hard enough as it is, its not gonna be any easier when u have nothing to show ur qualifications
> 
> lets say u apply for a tech job. 9/10 times the employer chooses the harvard graduate who majored in lesbian dance theory over someone whos actually qualified yet has no degree. your actual experience means little to nothing to them, its all about how big of a name your college/university has.


Fucking retarded nigger post, quit misleading people with bullshit information, jobs don’t give a fuck what university you graduated from or what grades you got, if you got the experience to show and aren’t a complete social autist they will hire you, complete incel cope post “if I get good grades they will hire me, they’ll know my college’s reputation “


----------



## Deleted member 14303 (Nov 27, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> in 2021 you need to do college WHILE learning on your own to succeed
> the money you make in internships will mog the shit jobs you get with 1 year bootcamps
> if you want to save money so bad do an online program in 2 years


Complete cope yet again college is not in anyway needed to make decent money, if anything you’re putting yourself 50k in debt and no jobs will hire you due to lack of experience, dad was a carpenter no college making 40 an hour, brother in law a mechanic no college making 38 an hour, cousin no college making 55 an hour as an electrician


----------



## sytyl (Nov 27, 2021)

burrito1337 said:


> Fucking retarded nigger post, quit misleading people with bullshit information, jobs don’t give a fuck what university you graduated from or what grades you got, if you got the experience to show and aren’t a complete social autist they will hire you, complete incel cope post “if I get good grades they will hire me, they’ll know my college’s reputation “


nobody cares about where you graduated from or what grades you have after several years of experience

good luck getting your foot in the door though without uni and good luck getting coops/internships without good grades in uni though - and good luck meeting friends who can recommend you to their workplace as well later on in life too


----------



## Deleted member 14303 (Nov 27, 2021)

sytyl said:


> nobody cares about where you graduated from or what grades you have after several years of experience
> 
> good luck getting your foot in the door though without uni and good luck getting coops/internships without good grades in uni though


You’re honestly so brainwashed if you think college is in anyway necessary to be successful. Have fun being in debt 30 years of your life


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Nov 27, 2021)

burrito1337 said:


> Complete cope yet again college is not in anyway needed to make decent money, if anything you’re putting yourself 50k in debt and no jobs will hire you due to lack of experience, dad was a carpenter no college making 40 an hour, brother in law a mechanic no college making 38 an hour, cousin no college making 55 an hour as an electrician


trade is not good for your health. my uncle just got severely injured in construction and he was making very good money 
you can probably pay back your entire college tuition if you get good internships every summer


----------



## Deleted member 14303 (Nov 27, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> trade is not good for your health. my uncle just got severely injured in construction and he was making very good money
> you can probably pay back your entire college tuition if you get good internships every summer


Oh well better being physically active on construction earning good money than to be sitting down all day destroying your energy and testosterone levels


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Nov 27, 2021)

burrito1337 said:


> Oh well better being physically active on construction earning good money than to be sitting down all day destroying your energy and testosterone levels


unless you are picking up the concrete with perfect squat form every day it will do more harm than good


----------



## Warlow (Nov 27, 2021)

yes, or some finance major

whatever you do, do not do Pre-med, unless you are chadlite minimum and not interested in hardmaxxing

worst decision I ever made


----------



## Deleted member 14303 (Nov 27, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> unless you are picking up the concrete with perfect squat form every day it will do more harm than good


Yeah but that’s construction, there are hundreds of other trade jobs that don’t require you to be working under the sun all day, electrician, mechanic, plumber etc


----------



## sytyl (Nov 27, 2021)

burrito1337 said:


> You’re honestly so brainwashed if you think college is in anyway necessary to be successful. Have fun being in debt 30 years of your life


The topic isn't whether or not you need college to be successful, the topic is whether or not going to uni makes it easier for someone who wants to work in software. Most cs grads graduate without debt because of coops/internships btw lmao


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Nov 27, 2021)

burrito1337 said:


> Yeah but that’s construction, there are hundreds of other trade jobs that don’t require you to be working under the sun all day, electrician, mechanic, plumber etc


cant argue with that going around being an electrician is ideal. i will tell bitches i make solar panels imagine the woke pussy i will get


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Nov 27, 2021)

Warlow said:


> not interested in hardmaxxing


----------



## Warlow (Nov 27, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


>


bruh, we are in a massive race against time jfl, where will the money come from during ages 20-25?

I'm legit about to put 5k into crypto or take a gap year and work full time then start med school or maybe grad school idk lol. I wanna ascend when I'm young


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Nov 27, 2021)

Warlow said:


> bruh, we are in a massive race against time jfl, where will the money come from during ages 20-25?
> 
> I'm legit about to put 5k into crypto or take a gap year and work full time then start med school or maybe grad school idk lol. I wanna ascend when I'm young


im applying but with full intent of doing a deferral. i've been trying to find a list of school that are chill with deferring(ill share when i get around to it but so far toledo). 
at this rate i can probably get in a arm lengthening procedure. you are only doing facial surgeries i dont see why you would have trouble


----------



## Warlow (Nov 27, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> im applying but with full intent of doing a deferral. i've been trying to find a list of school that are chill with deferring(ill share when i get around to it but so far toledo).
> at this rate i can probably get in a arm lengthening procedure. you are only doing facial surgeries i dont see why you would have trouble


if you're still doing LL, don't do arm lengthening. Wingspan is a cope ngl, unless you're a pro athlete or the type of nigga who loves to pick fights(most people will never get in more than 1 fight in their life)

even with facial surgeries, that shit still ain't cheap. Take whatever you can get in terms of doing deferrals, if you are driven by ascension, the school you go to for med school means fuck all.


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Nov 27, 2021)

Warlow said:


> if you're still doing LL, don't do arm lengthening. Wingspan is a cope ngl, unless you're a pro athlete or the type of nigga who loves to pick fights(most people will never get in more than 1 fight in their life)
> 
> even with facial surgeries, that shit still ain't cheap. Take whatever you can get in terms of doing deferrals, if you are driven by ascension, the school you go to for med school means fuck all.


height is about dominance to me. SMV is a big factor but it's not even the biggest. i just got a chip on my shoulder and without arm length im still going to be a manlet on stilts jfl


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Nov 27, 2021)

burrito1337 said:


> Complete cope yet again college is not in anyway needed to make decent money, if anything you’re putting yourself 50k in debt and no jobs will hire you due to lack of experience, dad was a carpenter no college making 40 an hour, brother in law a mechanic no college making 38 an hour, cousin no college making 55 an hour as an electrician





burrito1337 said:


> Yeah but that’s construction, there are hundreds of other trade jobs that don’t require you to be working under the sun all day, electrician, mechanic, plumber etc


makes sense that a wetback coming from a line of labor job peasants would be this pissed that he cant afford college

go unclog my toilet while I secure a 6 figure salary, beaner


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Nov 27, 2021)

sytyl said:


> unless you're a tranny that's been programming since you were a kid


*whats up with all the trannies in programming btw*


----------



## Warlow (Nov 27, 2021)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> makes sense that a wetback coming from a line of labor job peasants would be this pissed that he cant afford college
> 
> go unclog my toilet while I secure a 6 figure salary, beaner
> 
> View attachment 1419418


this "beaner" is not entirely wrong about the not going to college route to secure wealth

but your roast brings up an important pill, if you have no degree normies will look on you as lesser unless you reach the top 1% elite of your field.

A College degree is an extension of the statuspill, people respect intelligence but are too shallow to understand that one can be smart without receiving a diploma from a rat institution

Anyways, this is unironically why baristas who got some liberal arts degree are held to a higher standard and command more respect than a nigga who works a trade. I think it's bullshit and corny, but it's true 

tldr: No college education, No respect


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Nov 27, 2021)

Warlow said:


> this "beaner" is not entirely wrong about the not going to college route to secure wealth
> 
> but your roast brings up an important pill, if you have no degree normies will look on you as lesser unless you reach the top 1% elite of your field.
> 
> ...


i don't really see how someone with a degree from a no name state school would be seen as more intelligent than a trade worker in the eyes of the elite college goers. i haven't seen enough of the world to make a general judgement but i known in immigrant communities the colleges you go to is a big deal. imo the elites sees themselves as the "players" in this game of life and everyone else is just getting by. you see this in medicine where doctors would rather work their life off in top academic institutions and making a name for themselves in research rather than enjoy their life in a private practice


----------



## Warlow (Nov 27, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> i don't really see how someone with a degree from a no name state school would be seen as more intelligent than a trade worker in the eyes of the elite college goers. i haven't seen enough of the world to make a general judgement but i known in immigrant communities the colleges you go to is a big deal. imo the elites sees themselves as the "players" in this game of life and everyone else is just getting by. you see this in medicine where doctors would rather work their life off in top academic institutions and making a name for themselves in research rather than enjoy their life in a private practice


this is true tbh, but i'm talking about on a smaller scale, like this one 20 y/o in my town has no college degree and has a small business or whatever. He got in some beef with some teens and they literally flamed the shit out of him on IG for being a "brainlet" because he didn't go to college, mind you the colleges in my states are in fact no-name schools.

so I'm saying if normies are doing this to average joes who didn't go to college, elites would eviscerate the everlasting shit out of them. 

And elites look down on anybody who isn't above them or at their level, but you know this already.


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Nov 27, 2021)

Warlow said:


> this is true tbh, but i'm talking about on a smaller scale, like this one 20 y/o in my town has no college degree and has a small business or whatever. He got in some beef with some teens and they literally flamed the shit out of him on IG for being a "brainlet" because he didn't go to college, mind you the colleges in my states are in fact no-name schools.
> 
> so I'm saying if normies are doing this to average joes who didn't go to college, elites would eviscerate the everlasting shit out of them.
> 
> And elites look down on anybody who isn't above them or at their level, but you know this already.


*feels good to be apart of the elite






gonna hang out with my nigga george soros later

daily reminder*


----------



## Warlow (Nov 27, 2021)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> *feels good to be apart of the elite
> 
> View attachment 1419435
> 
> ...


You haven't lived a life worth living until you can say you were a multimillionaire, astronaut, swimmer, professional kickboxer based in France




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Nov 27, 2021)

Warlow said:


> You haven't lived a life worth living until you can say you were a multimillionaire, astronaut, swimmer, professional kickboxer based in France
> View attachment 1419445


*dont forget hes a csgo pro player too*


----------



## redfacccee (Nov 29, 2021)

koalendo said:


> should I spend 3-4 years studying my ass off, doing assignments, doing exams to get a computer science degree from the best college in my country
> or
> should I in one year finish enough online courses and do a personal project and that will be enough to land me my first job that will most likely be nowhere as good as the first job with a cs degree, but from there I will learn more and work on my resume to get a better job


harvard cs50, then get AWS certification -> get some job


----------

